

Mobile testing tool: auto-load URLs on multiple mobile devices - miles
https://github.com/viljamis/Remote-Preview

======
miles
Be sure to check out the video of simultaneously testing on 27 devices:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NvzRfyhd5Q>

